# Linkliste neu überarbeitet



## Albatros (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo Jungs#h

auf mehrfachen Wunsch hin, habe ich heute mal die alte Linkliste kpl. überarbeitet und in verschiedenen Rubriken sortiert. Die alte Liste war bereits über ein Jahr alt und es war ein bißchen unübersichtlich. Einige Link`s funzten nicht mehr, die habe ich dann erst Mal rausgelassen. Werde aber ab und an mal nachschauen, ob sich da wieder was tut und dann natürlich wieder einfügen Einige Links muß ich noch aus dem Board raussuchen. Für weitere gute Link`s wäre ich natürlich dankbar, denn es fehlen bestimmt noch einige 

*Allgemeines und Tips:* 

www.allround-angeln.de Page von Hecht24 mit Chat u. div. Foren
www.ambassadeurs.esoxworld.com Wartung, Tuning u. Reparatur der ABU - Rollen (Tip v. Hummer)
www.ambassadeuria.dk Allgemeines über ABU, mit Tuning Kits (Tip v. Hummer)
www.andres-angelwelt.de  viele Tips für Jungangler (Tip v. AndyZi)
www.angelferien-grossenbrode.de Angelferien in Großenbrode
www.angler-hotspot.de/ (Tip v. Cerfat)
www.anglers-place.com Angeln in Dänemark (Tip v. PASA)
www.angelpage.de Info`s über Norw./Schweden/Rügen
www.angeltreff.org Allgemeine Tips rund ums Angeln und Gesetze zum Fischereirecht (Tip v. angeltreff)
www.bluefischkopp.de Rund um`s Forellenangeln (Tip v. BBA)
www.broesel-online.de  Nochmal Angeln rund um Fehmarn (Tip v. marioschreiber)
www.claus-beese.de HP vom Petrusautor  (Bücher, Bildgallerien, Forum usw.)
www.diefliege.de Info`s über das Fliegenfischen
www.europe-yacht.de Big Game (Tip v. Hotte)
www.fehmarn-online.de Angeln rund um Fehmarn (Tip v. FFT)
www.fishandfly.co Fliegenfischerseite aus England (Tip v. BBA)
www.forellenteichangeln.de Angeln in Forellenteichen
www.foxint.com für die Carphunter (Tip v. Hummer)
www.goaland.net Allgemeine Touristinfo zu den Alandinseln in Finnland (Tip v. taildancer)
www.hnd.bayern.de/ Wasserstandsveränderungen bayrischer Flüsse mit Vorschau (Tip v. Martin Obelt)
www.jrcproducts.com Seite für Karpfenangler (Tip v. Hummer)
www.koederfisch.de mit Versand (Tip v. Hecht24)
www.kornek.de Angeln in Polen (Fly Fishing)
www.meisterhaft-stippfischen.de/ (Tip v. Cerfat)
www.mikesreelrepair.com Explosionszeichnungen fast aller Rollen (Tip v. BBA) "TOP"
www.pennreels.com Allgemeines über Penn (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.profishop.lv Explosionszeichnungen div. Rollen (Tip v. FroDo)
www.regenwurm.de Alles über den Regenwurm, auch Versand (Tip v. BBA)
www.schiffsmodell.net viele verschiedene Anglerknoten (Tip v. Kunze)
www.tvdmfishing.com Flyfishing Tony van der Molen
www.umweltdaten.landsh.de Seen in Schleswig Holstein (Tip v. BBA)


*Anglerboardlinks!*

www.angelreisen-online.info/ Anbieter Reisedatenbank 
Das Anglerboard Magazin Eine kostenlose Online Zeitschrift von Angler für Angler 
Kalender Anglerboard Kalender 
CHAT
AB Fangbuch - Online 
www.gallery.kairies.deFreies Anglerboard Fotoalbum und Bildergallerie Hier könnt Ihr Foto`s hochladen, Benutzername: anglerboard, Passwort: fotostrecke
Norwegen Gerätetips 
Kutterinfopage 
Reiseanbieter - Datenbank  

*Angelreisen:* 

www.andrees-angelreisen.de Andrees Angelreisen (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.angelferien.no Angelcamp auf Tysnes (Tip v. Pfiffi4773)
www.angelreiseservice.de Märkischer Reiseservice Berlin (Tip v. schemm)
www.angelreisen.de Vögler`s Angelreisen (Tip v. Achti)
www.angelreisen-k-n-de Eckhard Kienitz u. Ilona Noelte (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.angelreisen-onkentours.de Uwe Onken Tours (Tip v. Albatros)
www.angelreisen-palm.de Angelreisen Palm (Tip v. Dorsch1)
www.angelreisen-walther.de Walther Angel- u. Erlebnisreisen (Tip v. Jo)	
www.atlantis-angelreisen.de Atlantis Angelreisen (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.biber-angelreisen.de Biber – Angelreisen
www.borks.de (Tip von Fischbox)
www.canada-adventure.com Angeln in Kanada (Tip v. Fischerfritz)
www.din-tur.de Din Tours Deutschland (Tip v. Pete)
www.derreisefuehrer.com Der Reiseführer (Tip v. Schulti)
www.elchferien.de Elch – Ferien (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.fjordferie.net Fjord Ferien Hüttenvermietung (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.fraserriverlodge.com Angeln in Kanada (Tip v. Dolfin)
www.guenters-angelreisen.de (Tip v. Anglertreff Rockenberg)
www.hausundboot.dk Ferienhäuser/Boote in Dänemark (Tip v. Robert)
www.hitraturistservice.no Hitra Turistservice AS
www.irland-shamrock-reisen.com Shamrock Reisen Irland etc.
www.kingfisher.de Kingfisher Angelreisen
www.leka-camp.no Leka Motell und Camping in Nord Trondelag (Tip v. Norgewahn)
www.mach-nordferien.de Mach – Nordferien (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.nordlandversand.de Nordlandversand u. Reisen 
www.nordmeer-angelreisen.de Angelreisen zu den Lofoten (Tip v. Pfiffi4773)
www.norwegen-fjordferien.de (Tip v. Pasa)
www.norwegentours.de (Tip v. Uli Raser)
www.novasol.de Novasol (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.skottevig.no Skottevig Maritim Center (Tip v. Stuffel)	
www.suednorwegen.de Ferienhausvermietung


*Angelausfahrten/Bootscharter:* 

www.angeln-auf-helgoland.de Bootscharter auf Helgoland (Tip v. Hecht24)
www.baltic-i.net Kuttercharter zum Öresund, Bornholm u. Gelbes Riff (Tip v. Pfiffi4773)
www.bonito.dk Trips zum Öresund oder Gelben Riff (Tip v. Pete)
www.elida.fishing.dk  Trips z. Öresund, Kattegat usw. (Tip v. Kunze)
www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de (Tip v. Hecht24)
www.knurris-angeltouren.de/  Angelguiding, Übernachtungen und Bootsverleih an der Ostsee (Tip v. Klausi2000)
www.kutterpage.de Kutterübersicht auf Nord- u. Ostsee (Tip v. angeltreff)
www.luxusangelreisen.de Hochseeangeln mit der MS Arctic Janus (Tip v. Pete)
www.moelboen.dk Trips z. gelben Riff (Tip v. Kunze)
www.wrakvissen.nl Wrackangeln in der Nordsee (Tip v. Hecht24)
www.wrs-charterboot.de Angelcharter in Dänemark


*Bootszubehör:*

www.awn-watersports.com  (Tip v. Albatros)
www.compass24.de  (Tip v. Albatros)
www.enautic.de VA Rohre etc. (Tip v. Langelandklaus)
www.gruendl.de  (Tip v. skipandi)
www.plastimo.de (Tip v. Albatros)
www.schwenckner.net (Tip v. Albatros)
www.segelladen.de (Tip v. Tiffy)
www.svb.de  (Tip v. Albatros)


*Brandungsangeln:* 


www.btinernet.com Rigs u. vieles andere (Tip v. Dorschman)
www.funfishingteam.de von FFT Webmaster
www.gemini-tackle.co.uk Rigs u. vieles andere (Tip v. Dorschman)
www.meeresangler-schwerin.de von Meeresangler Schwerin
www.walkersoftrowell.com Shop mit allerlei Zubehör (Tip v. Dorschman)

*Bücher, Hefte, Zeitschriften:* 

www.blinker.de Der Blinker
www1.buch24.de Buch24.de
www.carpmirror.de Carpmirror (Tip v. Carpfreak)
www.fischundfang.de Fisch und Fang
www.raubfisch.de Der Raubfisch
www.ruteundrolle.de Rute und Rolle (Tip v. Stuffel)

*Echolote, GPS, Navigation:* 

www.eaglegps.com EAGLE (Tip v. Kunze)
www.ferropilot.de Ferropilot (Tip v. Albatros)
www.garmin.de Garmin
www.garmin.ch Echolote, GPS usw. (Tip v. BBA)
www.lowrance.com alles über Lowrance (Tip v. Kunze)
www.gps24.xynx.com GPS24
www.nordwest-funk.de Echolote/GPS usw. (Tip v. Albatros)
www.humminbird.com alles über Humminbird (Tip v. BBA)
www.becker-technik Echolote, GPS usw. (Tip v. Hummer)
www.thinkbig-online.de Eagle u. Lowrance (Tip v. Albatros)
www.simrad.de Echolote/GPS/Plotter usw. (Tip v. Albatros)
www.sping.com SEACLEAR Navigations-Freeware "TOP" (Tip v. Bernie)
www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de Echolote von Eagle und Lowrance (Tip v. Abzorb u. Schulti)


*Fährüberfahrten:*


Fährüberfahrten von A-Z  (Tip v. Jirko)
Colorlinefährbuchungen über Anglerboard.de
www.ferrycenter.fi  Finnline (Tip v. Kunze)
www.fjordline.com Fjordline (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.fylkesbaatane.no  (Tip v. Kunze)
www.hsd.no Fährverbindung innerhalb Hordalands (rund um Bergen) (Tip v. Tysnes1)
www.hurtigruten.de  (Tip v. Kunze)
www.jetlink.no (Tip v. Andreas_25)
www.kystlink.no (Tip v. PASA)
www.masterferries.com (Tip v. PASA)
www.sagaline.dk  (Tip v. PASA)
www.scandline.de  Scandline (Tip v. Kunze)
www.siljaline.de  Siljaline (Tip v. Kunze)
www7.stenaline.de  Stenaline (Tip v. Kunze)
www.superfast.com superfast.com (Tip v. Kunze)
www.ttline.de  ttline(Tip v. Kunze)

*Norwegen:*

www.aetat.no Arbeiten in Norwegen (Tip v. Tysnes1)
www.angeln.urlaub.de Angelkutter in Norwegen (Tip v. Kunze)
www.dnmi.no Berechnung des Tidenhubs (Tip v. Fossibaer)
www.dorschfestival.de (Tip v. Geier0815)
www.fishbooking.com Angeln allgemein (Tip v. alfnie)
ww.fiskeridir.no Norwegisches Fischereidepartment zu anglerrelevanten Revieren (Tip v. Tysnes1)
www.interchalet.com Ferienhäuser in Norwegen (Tip v. Tysnes1)
www.lofoten-online.de Info`s über die Lofoten
www.lofoten-photogalerie Landschaftsbilder der Lofoten (Tip v. Robert)
www.norskland.com div. Webcams in Norge (Tip v. Bowman)
www.norwegenfisch.de Fische in Norwegen (Tip v. nobbidick)
www.odin.dep.no Wörterbuch norwegen - deutsch (Tip v. Tysnes1) "Top"
www.visveg.no/norguide Routenplaner f. Norwegen (Tip v. Kalle25)
www.camping.no  Tip von Jirko zum Camping in Norwegen

*Rezepte:* 

www.anglers-rezept.de Fischrezepte (Tip v. BBA)
www.chefkoch.de Fischrezepte usw. (Tip v. BBA)
www.kirchenweb.at Fisch&Käse&Ei (Tip v. Kunze)
www.kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/ über 2200 Fischrezepte "TOP" (Tip v. Fischbox)


*Rutenbau:*

www.cmw-angeln.de Rutenbau (Tip v. Johannes_G)
www.karl-bartsch.de Rutenbau (Tip v. BBA)
www.rutenbau.at Rutenbau (Tip v. Franky)


*Seekarten/Karten:*

www.bsh.de Seekarten, Strömungsdaten, Wetterstation und vieles mehr (Tip v. BBA)
www.digitale-karten.de (Tip v. Kunze)
www.eumhh.com diverse Seekarten (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.ing-schroeder.de Seekarten v. Norwegen, Ostsee usw. (Tip v. Superfranz)
www.neostrada.pl
www.nautical-publications.com Nautische Veröffentlichung (Tip v. Albatros)
www.statkart.no Norwegenkarten „TOP“ (Tip v. Istvan/Kunze)

*Versandhandel u. Hersteller:* 

www.angelcenter-voegler.de (Tip v. Plumps)
www.angler-oase.de Boardpartner
1a-angelshop.de Gunters Angelshop
www.ahf-leitner.de Leitner (Tip v. Schulti)
www.angeln-bleigussformen.de Bleigussformen v. Th. Kubiak
www.angel-domaene.de Angel Domäne
www.angel-profis.de Shop von angel - profis
www.angelshop-berger.de (Tip v. Siff-Cop)
www.angelsport-shop.de Viel Zubehör f. Felchen/Renken usw. (Tip v. Renke)
www.angelsportshop.de Angelsportshop Loidl (Tip v. Achim 68)
www.angelsport-schirmer.de Angelsport Schirmer (Tip v. Bert)
www.angelwebshop.de AWS
www.angelzentrum-thuernau.de Angelzentrum Thürnau
www.askari-angelsport.de Askari (Tip v. Til)
www.aspo-gmbh.de Angelschnüre von Stroft (Tip v. BBA)
www.asz-versand.de Meereszubehör usw. (Tip v. Ace)
www.basspro-shops.com Amerikanische Kunstköder u. mehr (Tip v. Til)
www.Big-Game-Fishing.de (Tip v. Holk)
www.bk-angel.de Angelschnüre von BK (Tip v. Schulti)
www.bleigussformen.de (Tip v. PASA)
www.cabelasoutfitters.com Online Shop Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor (Tip v. BBA)
www.carpfishing.de KL - Angelsport(Tip v. Achim 68)
www.clemens-angelshop.de (Tip v. masch1)
www.daiwa.de Alles rund um Daiwa (Tip v. Kalle25)
www.dam.de DAM – Angelzubehör
www.exori.de Alles rund um Exori (Tip v. Kalle25)
www.factory-shop.de Angelschnüre von Hemmingway (Tip v. Bert)
www.falkfish.com Falkfish Kunstköder (Tip v. Kunze)
www.fishermans-partner.de  Fishermans Partner (Tip v. Paeda)
www.fischeundangeln.de Page v. unserem KalliKarpfen
www.fishing24.de Fishing24 (Tip v. Fossibaer)
www.fishing-adventure.com (Tip v. Holk)
www.funfishing24.de  Funfishing24 (Tip. v. Aalquappe)
www.fritzberger.de Camping u. Outdoor (Tip v. Albatros)
www.gecko-climbing.de Ferngläser, Stirnlampen etc. (Tip v. underwater)
www.gerlinger.de Gerlinger (Tip v. Rotauge)
www.globetrotter.de Globetrotter (Tip v. Hecht24)
www.hakuma.de Hakuma Pilker, Bleigussformen
www.hav-shimano.de Shimano (Tip v. MiCo)
www.herbertz-messerclub.de Herbertz Messerclub (Tip v. Franky)
www.hiki.at HiKi Versandhandel (Tip v. Helmet)
www.hwangelshop.de 
www.jr-tackle.de JR - Tackle (Tip v. Schulti)
Karle`s Angelkiste (Tip v. elefant)
www.kettner.de  Kettner
www.larenta.de Angelsport Larenta (Tip v. AngelChris)
www.mega-angelcenter.de Angelcenter Hamburg (Tip v. Achim 68)
mds-fishingworld.de 
www.moritz-angelsport.de Moritz
www.muskyshop.com Rollie and Helen`s Musky Shop (Tip v. Til)
www.nilsmaster.fi (Tip v. taildancer)
www.nordmeer-handel.de Nordmeer – Handel (Tip v. Dickdorsch)
www.ofenloch.com Angelsport Ofenloch
www.outdoorfishing.de  Speziell Fliegenfischen! (Tip v. BBA)
www.penn-deutschland.de Penn Deutschland (Tip v. Stuffel)
www.raeer.com Outdoorausrüster
www.rapala.com Rapala Wobbler (Tip v. taildancer)
www.relags.de Outdoorausrüster (Tip v. Maik Norge)
www.riesenblinker.de Riesenblinker etc.
www.saenger-tts.de (Tip v. Andreas 25)
www.sav-angeln.de Jhi – Angelversand (Tip v. Bert)
www.shimano.com Shimano (Tip v. Poco)
www.spinnerundco.de (Shop v. lippfried)
www.sportex.de Das Sportex Programm (Tip v. Til)
www.spro.nl Ruten, Rollen usw. von SPRO (Tip v. Kunze)
www.tackledirect.com Tackle Direct
www.team-mosella.de Team Mosella, nur Fachhandel! (Tip v. Achim 68)
www.thejigmaster.com (Tip v. honeybee)
www.ultimatehengelsport (Tip v. Samyber)
www.wolfffishing.com  (Tip v. Holk)
www.yad-fishing.de Yad Fishing (Tip v. Johannes_G)
www.zah.co.yu Hersteller von A-Z (Tip v. Kunze)
www.zalt.se Alles über die kultigen Zalt Wobbler (Tip v. Til)



*Versteigerung/Angelgeräte:* 

www.alleauktionen.de Alle Auktionen (Tip v. Wieselopa)
www.ebay.de eBay - Auktionen
www.zoll-d.de (Tip v. AngelChris)


*Wetter/Webcams*

Die Grundlagen des Wetters!  (Tip v. BBA)
www.bsh.de Wetterdaten Ostsee (Tip v. Pete) 
http://www.dmi.dk Dänische Wettervorhersage (Tip v. blauortsand)
www.dwd.de Küstenwetterbericht (Tip v. Geier0815)
www.ifm.uni-kiel.de aktuelles Wetter von Kiel, 1/2 stündlich aktualisiert (Tip v. Geier0815)
www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de (Tip v. Lachsy) 
www.tv2.no Wetter in Norwegen (Tip v. Martin Obelt)
http://vaer.sol.no (Tip v. Martin Obelt)
www.wetterklick.de (Tip v. BBA)
www.wetteronline.de (Tip v. underwater)
www.windfinder.com Windverhältnisse rund um die ganze Welt (Tip v. BBA)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Januar 2002)

Gute Arbeit. #6#6#6


----------



## Kunze (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo Albatros! Hast dir wirklich Mühe gegeben! Danke.  #6


----------



## Hunter (20. Januar 2002)

Jo, super Arbeit, Albi!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DANKE!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch und Release


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2002)

Super gemacht, Albi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielen Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## hecht24 (20. Januar 2002)

cool albi
ich bin stoz auf dich








-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Guen (20. Januar 2002)

Jo ,super Albi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Januar 2002)

Tja Albi so ist das mit uns.
Ich war in den Bergen mich erholen,und Du hast hart gearbeitet.
Haste super hinbekommen.Ich bin stolz auf Dich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im ernst,hast echt toll gemacht.
Danke für Deine Mühe.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Bowman (20. Januar 2002)

Das ist eine Super-Sache!Nur schade, das die Liste dann irgendwann im Nirwana verschwindet.Eine Frage an die Admins: Könnte man diese (und auch noch weitere) Links nicht irgendwo fest "verdrahten",
so daß sie jederzeit aufrufbar wären?

-------------------------------------------------------

Petri, Bowman


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Januar 2002)

@ BowmanDiese Idee hatten Albatros und ich auch schon.
Wir werden das mal näher in Angriff nehmen.


-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Guest (21. Januar 2002)

Alle Auktions-Häuser:
 http://www.alleauktionen.de/ 

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Albatros (21. Januar 2002)

Moin Männers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




erst mal danke für die Blumen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Linkliste wird jetzt ständig aktualisiert, also falls ich noch was wichtiges vergessen habe schickt einfach ne PN, oder postet es hier. Weitere gute Links sind jederzeit gerne willkommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Til @WOdanke für die Links, sind bereits drin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## til (21. Januar 2002)

Noch drei Shops für die Liste:
 http://www.askari-angelsport.de/  askari
 http://www.basspro.com/  BassPro, Amerikanische Kunstköder und mehr.
 http://www.muskyshop.com/  Rollie and Helens Musky Shop, Köder und Gerät für Hecht und Muskie.

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Fossiebaer (21. Januar 2002)

Hallo Albi
Ganz großes Lob, Hier noch einer
Eine Linksammlung von (fast) allen Herstellern  The Reel-Doctor 
Außerdem hab ich noch eine Seite für die Anzeige von Ebbe und Flut in über 20 Norwegischen Häfen Berechnen des Tidenhubes 
Dort kann man mit Datum sich für bis zu 7 Tage die Ebbe-Flut-vorhersage anschauen(Grafik und Tabelle)
Die anderen Links waren ja schon alle in Deiner Übersicht! ;-))
Tschüß
Fossie
-------------------------------------------------------
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Fossiebaer am 21-01-2002 um 21:33.]


----------



## Kunze (21. Januar 2002)

Hi Fossiebaer! Saustark.  #6 #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Jo (21. Januar 2002)

Sauber Albi,super Liste.
ein interessanter Anbieter für Ferienhäuser in Norge ist auch  http://www.feinle.de Ferienhäuser Insa LeueGrußJo


----------



## Albatros (21. Januar 2002)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das klappt ja prima, bin stolz auf Euch. Da kann man doch mal sehen, daß doch noch der ein oder andere gute Link fehlt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Januar 2002)

Digitale Seekarten:

Strömungsdaten der Ostsee:
  http://  
Wasserbedingungen an der Ostsee:
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm
[/url"Target=_blank>
In Boltenhagen steht nach meinem Wissen die genaueste Wetterstation! Mist auch den Wellengang auf 10 cm genau, Wassertemperatur auf 0,1 °C genau und ist sehr zuverlässig.
Mache meist meine Ostseeturen davon abhängig!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 21-01-2002 um 12:51.]


----------



## Robert (22. Januar 2002)

Hi Albi,Wirklich toll gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einen hätt ich noch:
http://www.hausundboot.dk
Vermieter von Ferienhäusern und Booten auf Langeland.TschauRobert[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Robert am 21-01-2002 um 12:29.]


----------



## Fossiebaer (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo Albi!
Hier noch ein Link zu einem sehr preiswerten Anbieter http://www.fishing24.de/docs/start.htm  Die Firma hat die Konkursmasse eines bekannten Anbieters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 übernommen und bietet das ganze im Internet an. (Namen werden nicht genannt, aber wer will kann unter  Namenssuche mal den Besitzer der Site finden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Tschüß Fossie

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Albatros (23. Januar 2002)

Hi Fossi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sag mal, bei mir funzt der Link nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zeigt mir nur:error 403: Forbidden!

Verboten!
Es sind nur ungenügende Zugriffsrechte gesetzt. Bitte ändern Sie die Rechte mit Ihrem FTP-Programm.Kannst Du die Seite öffnen?



-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2002)

Ups; der geht ja wirklich nicht mehr. Vorhin ging das noch. Vieleicht wird an der Seite ja nur gebastelt. Dann sollte der bald wieder gehen Albi.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Fossiebaer (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo Albi!
Der Link hat heute Vormittag noch funktioniert, aber jetzt scheint er gesperrt zu sein. Ich bekomme die selbe Fehlermeldung.
Eventuell waren die Preise bei Moritz ja doch zu niedrig?
Ich werde ihn ab und zu mal wieder probieren, wenn er geht, schreib ich es hier rein!
Tschüß Fossie

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Albatros (24. Januar 2002)

Hi Fossiebaer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




er funzt wieder und ist bereits drin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2002)

Habe da noch paar Links für  Rezepte , für  Garmin Besitzer die Schweizer Homepage ,  Humminbird Echolote (kann man vergleichen mit Lowrance,Humminbird ist nur billger und hat mehr Auflösung)  und ein paar  Seen in Schleswig Holstein und dessen Beschreibung 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Fossiebaer (28. Januar 2002)

Hier noch ein Link für das 1.deutschsprachige Anglermagazin im Fernsehen  Hechtsprung.TV  Wird vielen schon aus dem Regionalfernsehen ein Begriff sein. Die habe jetzt (endlich) eine ganz vernünftige Site.(Werden übrigens von YAD gesponsert)
Tschüß Fossie

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hummer (28. Januar 2002)

Hier ist noch ein link für die carphunter. Fox Petri!Hummer


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (29. Januar 2002)

Moin!Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir diesen Link scho mal hatten? Topografische Karte 

-------------------------------------------------------
In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## ollidi (29. Januar 2002)

Super Albi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab mir gleich ein paar der Links in die Favoriten gezogen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****
****Anglerboard-Tippkönich****
****Havkat-Gewinner****


----------



## Pete (29. Januar 2002)

http://www.bonito.dk/index3.htm 
Trips zum Öre oder zum Gelben Riff...Seiten sind sehenswertGruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Kuddl62 (30. Januar 2002)

Moin Albatros.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super. Vielen Dank an Dich für die aufwendige Arbeit um alles zusammnen zu tragen.
Hier findet jeder bestimmt sein "Ding".Gruß von der Nordsee.Carsten.


----------



## Bowman (3. Februar 2002)

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht über Webcams in Norwegen:  webcam 

-------------------------------------------------------

Petri, Bowman


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2002)

Habe noch  einen Link gefunden , der bestimmt Franky interessiert. Handelt von  Rutenbauanleitungen 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Albatros (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo Jungs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




danke für die vielen guten Links, sind bereits alle drin. Melde mich zwar nicht sofort wenn jemand einen Link postet, füge ihn aber meist noch am selben Tag ein. Prima, nur weiter so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@BBAdas dürfte Franky interessieren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://members.ebay.de/aboutme/leffi007/


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2002)

Hab noch was über Forellen gefunden besonders über Teichforellenangeln. Zubereitung, Seen , ect. 
Schaut mal  hier    reinSeite ist nicht schlecht!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2002)

@ BBa:
Den kenne ich schon... Was glaubst Du, woher meine Formel zur Berechnung der Ringpositionen herstammt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten ist das Buch von Christian Weckesser besser!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Robert (5. Februar 2002)

Hi,Einen hab ich noch, hat zwar null Informationsgehalt aber wunderschöne Landschaftsphotos von den Lofoten, so richtig zum Träumen (und Tage zählen) Photogalerie TschauRobert


----------



## Kalle25 (6. Februar 2002)

Hier noch 2 Links:www.daiwa.de   (Seiten sind noch im Aufbau)
www.exori.de   (Leider nicht ganz Topaktuell)

-------------------------------------------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Guen (8. Februar 2002)

Und nach oben damit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

Habe noch einen Link für gute Angelschnüre!!! Direkt vom Hersteller!!!
 Stroft Schnüre 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Albatros (11. Februar 2002)

Hi BBA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kannste den Link noch mal überprüfen? Bei mir funzt er nicht, wie ist es bei Euch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Februar 2002)

bei mir funktionierte er!!!
www.aspo-gmbh.de
Keine Ahnung, wieso er bei euch nicht funktioniert!?


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Februar 2002)

Habe paar Links von Dorschman zum Thema Brandungsvorfächer!!! Überprüft habe ich sie nicht!!!
  home.wanadoo.nl/escort/introuk.htm    www.btinternet.com/~kevin.l.j.knight/rigs.htm    www.walkersoftrowell.com/sea/main.htm    www.gemini-tackle.co.uk/rigs.htm  
-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 12-02-2002 um 10:20.]


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Februar 2002)

Habe noch einen Versandhandel gefunden. Habe bei dem was über ebay ersteigert. Qualität war super und Preis auch!!! Verkauft nur Restposten und ist relativ günstig.
  www.ditmarkollmann.de/  

Besonders die Posen (elektro) sind spitze und für den preis , woanders nicht zu haben!?
-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 13-02-2002 um 11:36.]


----------



## til (13. Februar 2002)

http://www.koedershop.de/ 
Der Online Shop von den shadexperts (Gummifische und Twister, Bleiköpfe)

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Februar 2002)

Wer was wissen will über  http://www.regenwurm.de/ . Steht alles über diese lieben Gesellen drin!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2002)

Solltest den link auch mal aufnehmen unter Fisch-Rezepte www.chefkoch.de 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Februar 2002)

Alles zum Thema  GPS und LInks dazu !!! 

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2002)

Habe noch einen Online Shop in Amiland gefunden un zwar * hier*


----------



## Klausi2000 (27. Februar 2002)

@Fossiebaer

dies würde doch aber bedeuten, dass denen dieser Laden gehört !!! Nicht, dass sie dan was aufgekauft haben ! ... 

Naja, sieht eh aus, wie ganz schnell zusammengeklickt und online gestellt ... und wirklich viel bieten sie ja auch nicht an ...

Klausi


----------



## Albatros (7. März 2002)

Hole die Liste nur mal wieder nach oben


----------



## Albatros (14. März 2002)

war schon wieder im Nirwana verschwunden


----------



## Aalquappe (14. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern auch noch eine neue Adresse entdeckt!

www.funfishing24.de
Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, sieht aber vielversprechend aus!


 :s Gruss von der Küste :s 

 :z Der Meeresfreak :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2002)

@ Aalquappe

Den Link haben wir schon.
Aber trotzdem danke.Lieber zweimal wie keinmal.
Also wenn Du wieder etwas findest dann setze es ruhig hier rein.
Schau Dir doch mal unsere Linkliste an.
Du mußt nur zurück auf die erste Seite gehen.


----------



## Aalquappe (14. März 2002)

Hallo Dorsch 1

Wo hast Du funfishing24 denn auf der 1.Seite?

Gruss

 :z Der Meeresfreak :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2002)

@ Aalquappe

Oh,entschuldige.Ich habe da gerade etwas total durcheinandergebracht.
Ist ja fishing24.Muß wohl an meinem doch stressigen Tag heute liegen.
Die Seite sieht ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus.Mal sehen wie es da weitergeht.
Also nochmals sorry und danke.


----------



## Aalquappe (14. März 2002)

Hallo Dosch 1,

gar kein Problem, kann doch nach einem solchen Tag schnell mal passieren, oder?


Es grüsst Dich

 :z Der Meeresfreak :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2002)

@ Aalquappe

Danke für Deine Nachsicht.


----------



## Aalquappe (14. März 2002)

Hallo Dorsch 1,

kein Problem!

Es grüsst Dich

 :z Der Meeresfreak :z


----------



## Albatros (15. März 2002)

Hi Aalquappe#h

danke für den Link, habs soeben mit in die Linkliste aufgenommen:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. März 2002)

Habe noch einen Händler gefunden und zwar hier


----------



## angeltreff (26. März 2002)

ist zwar meine Seite, "fehlt" aber noch in der Liste http://www.angeltreff.org


----------



## Bowman (26. März 2002)

@angeltreff

Zuerst einmal Willkommen im Board #h 

Du hast da wirklich eine schöne Webseite aufgebaut.
Die hatte ich ohnehin schon bei meinen Favoriten abgelegt. :q 

Gut, das du den Weg zum Anglerboard gefunden hast :z


----------



## Guest (26. März 2002)

@ angeltreff 

Eine wirklich schöne Homepage habt Ihr. :z


----------



## AngelChris (26. März 2002)

Ich habe auch noch eine für Auktionen
Zoll-auktion 

AngelChris


----------



## AngelChris (26. März 2002)

Außerdem erfahrt ihr dort, wie ihr eure sachen verzollen müsst und was ihr verzollen müsst.

AngelChris


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. März 2002)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Links!

Hab´ ich vermutlich in irgendwelchen Beitraegen schonmal zum Besten gegeben, aber hier sind sie besser aufgehoben!

www.dansee.dk Offizielle Seite der dänischen Forellenseen.

www.angelferien.no 
Angelcamp auf Tysnes (sinistrus war glaube ich gerade dort!).

www.Nordmeer-angelreisen.de  Reiseanbieter Lofoten.

www.Baltic-i.net Charterboot auf der Ostsee (Öresund,Bornholm,gelbes Riff).


----------



## angeltreff (26. März 2002)

@ bowman



> Gut, das du den Weg zum Anglerboard gefunden hast



Den Weg habe ich gefunden, weil mein Board (Forum) nicht so der Reisser ist. Also habe ich mich etwas näher umgesehen und mich (im mir natürlich schon bekannten) Anglerboard angemeldet.

Olaf


----------



## Albatros (26. März 2002)

Hallo Jungs#h

danke für die vielen Links, dann habe ich ja gleich noch ein bißchen zu tun 

@angeltreff

starke Seite, vor allem was die Gesetze angeht, das fehlte uns noch. #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. März 2002)

@ angeltreff

Ist echt ne super Seite.

Albatros hat Recht,die Gesetze fehlten uns noch in dieser Art.
Ich werde mal schauen ob ich das Bayrische Gesetz auftreibe und übersende es dann.


----------



## til (28. März 2002)

Ein Schöner Link zu den Herstellern der kultigen Zalt Wobbler: Zalt (Sprache = Schwedisch  :g )


----------



## Jo (6. April 2002)

Servus Albi,

ich hab in der Reiseanbieterdatenbank den Reiseveranstalter bewertet, mit dem ich schon zweimal in Terrak war. Den könnte man auch in die Linkliste aufnehmen.
http://www.angelreisen-walther.de/walther/frameset.html 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Albatros (7. April 2002)

Hi Jo#h

Recht hast Du, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Feine Boote haben die auch :z Vielen Dank, bereits erledigt #6


----------



## Albatros (11. April 2002)

mal wieder nach oben geholt


----------



## AngelChris (13. April 2002)

Ich habe auch noch einen Versandhändel:Larenta 

AngelChris


----------



## Kunze (14. April 2002)

Hallo! Unter www.spro-gmbh.de gibt es das gesamte Programm der holländischen Angelgerätefirma SPRO zu sehen. Bitte um Aufnahme in die Liste.    #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. April 2002)

@ Kunze

Wieder eine gute Seite.
Albi wird sie hinzufügen.#6


----------



## Albatros (28. April 2002)

mal wieder nach oben geholt


----------



## Kunze (26. Mai 2002)

Hallo! Bin gerade mal am suchen. #h


----------



## Albatros (26. Mai 2002)

Au weiha, was ist denn mit der Liste in den letzten 2 Wochen wo ich in Norge war, passiert;+

@Dok

kannst Du da was machen, oder muß ich das alles einzeln beheben;+


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2002)

@ Albi

Unser Board hatte einen schweren Hackerangriff und dadurch ist HTML nichtmehr erlaubt.
Ich weiß auch nicht wie es jetzt mit der Linkliste weitergeht.
Dazu kann nur Dok etwas sagen.


----------



## Albatros (26. Mai 2002)

@Dorsch1

danke für die Info#6 Da wußte ich noch gar nichts von. Da kann man mal sehen, kaum 2 Wochen weg vom Board und man kommt sich vor wie in der Steinzeit


----------



## Uli_Raser (27. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Reiselink
www.norwegentours.de 
bin schon mit Ihm gefahren. War gut und ordentlich.
Uli


----------



## Albatros (9. Juni 2002)

Hi Jungs,

durch den Hackerangriff sah die Liste aus, wie ein Puzzlespiel. Habe mal alles bereinigt und dabei gleich alles alphabetisch sortiert. Denke, so kommt man besser zurecht


----------



## Kunze (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo Albi! Hast du gut gemacht. #6 Danke für deine Mühe. :m


----------



## Pete (9. Juni 2002)

Na denn mal los:
Hab hier wieder was für dich, Albi...
Super Schiff mit irre viel Platz zum Angeln...
www.hochseeangelreisen.com 
Mit der &quot;Janus&quot; gehts in dreieinhalb Wochen zum Gelben Riff, eine gesonderte Bewertung und einen Bericht gibts selbstverständlich im Anschluß...


----------



## hecht24 (10. Juni 2002)

super albi
 :q  :q


----------



## Kalle (10. Juni 2002)

Klasse Arbei #6
Auf sowas hab ich gewartet. :z 
Danke


----------



## Kalle (10. Juni 2002)

Hier noch was...
www.Hakuma.de 
Pilker und Zubehör


----------



## udorudi (10. Juni 2002)

ich glaub haben wir noch nicht…

http://shop3.webmailer.de/cgi-bin/e...d2025e4be02717ac172c25066d+DE/catalogs/132218 

Für alle in HH,
kann man auch anrufen und ab 15 Uhr hingurken

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## hecht24 (21. Juni 2002)

mal nach oben holt


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2002)

*Danke* #6


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2002)

Sodele, ich weiss ja nicht, ob ihr das auch gekonnt hättet - drum hab ich das mal eben kurz gemacht: es gibt da unter den Administrativen Optionen den Befehl &quot;Top/Untop&quot;. Damit lässt sich das Thema dann &quot;oben&quot; festsetzen und braucht nicht immer &quot;hochgeholt&quot; werden.


----------



## masch1 (21. Juni 2002)

Klasse Franky 
viel bequemer so #6 #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Juni 2002)

*Und nochmals Danke.* #6

Franky,so in der Art hatten Albatros und ich es uns gedacht.


----------



## Albatros (22. Juni 2002)

Hi Frank,

du bist ja SPITZE #6 So sieht das doch viel besser aus :z


----------



## hecht24 (22. Juni 2002)

cool franky
 :q  :q


----------



## Geier0815 (2. Juli 2002)

Moin, Moin,

Wetterdaten von Kiel, halbstündlich aktualisiert findet man unter: http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/fb/fb1/me/kieldaten/kieldata-d.html

auch gut: http://www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## felix v. sch. (16. Juli 2002)

Klasse Arbeit Albi!!
sehr übersichtlich!weiter so!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2002)

und noch ein Link zum Thema Kanada:

www.fraserriverlodge.com

kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## sandro (24. August 2002)

sehr sehr gut! ich habe wirklich ewig einen bestimmten link gesucht und habe ihn nun hier gefunden!

viel arbeit, viel mühe - großes lob!!!! :z 

#r #r #r #r #r #r


----------



## Geier0815 (25. September 2002)

Der Küstenwetterbericht


----------



## hanspeterdiesau (3. Oktober 2002)

wie wärs noch mir www.rapala.com !


----------



## hanspeterderhund (10. Oktober 2002)

hab da noch was. www.nilsmaster.com 
is nich so geil wie rapala.com,aber immerhin!
Sind ja auch nur die zweitbesten Wobblerhersteller!


----------



## Albatros (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi Hans Peter#h

habe beide Links mal eingefügt, aber waum läufst Du hier unter 2 Nicknamen auf;+


----------



## LINKFRED (1. Januar 2003)

Danke Albi
Echt Super


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Januar 2003)

Habe zufällig die Seite der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei entdeckt. Ist echt super und sollte aufgenommen werden!


----------



## Albatros (4. Januar 2003)

Hi BBA#h

danke, ist bereits in der Liste :m


----------



## hecht24 (4. Januar 2003)

danke fuer den tipp bellybootangler
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Renke (10. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

echt eine Super-Link-Liste! habe auch noch einen Link
für den Bereich Angelgeräte:

www.angelsport-shop.de

die führen vor allem spezielle Sachen für Felchen-/Renken- und Barsch-/HEchtangler.

gruss von der renke!

weiter so!!!


----------



## masch1 (10. Januar 2003)

Link funzt nischt bei mir :c


----------



## Uli_Raser (10. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Geht alles prima bei mir.
Uli


----------



## masch1 (10. Januar 2003)

Jep jetzt hab ich ihn auch :z


----------



## hecht24 (10. Januar 2003)

danke fuer den link
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Pete (12. Februar 2003)

ganz frisch...ganz neu...praktisch von gestern...
die jungs von din tur deutschland (ich sprach mit ihnen noch am wochenende auf der messe) haben ihre eigene site...designed by m.bockelmann...

din tur deutschland


----------



## Hummer (16. März 2003)

Hier noch eine Seite für die Karpfenangler

JRC 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Norgewahn (11. Mai 2003)

*Linkliste*

Hallo!
Noch ein Link, betrifft die Küstenstraße Nr.17  in Norwegen www.rv17.no.
Gruß Norgewahn


----------



## Klausi (11. Mai 2003)

Funktioniert nicht so richtig. Ich kenne die Seite auch,die läßt sich aber irgend wie nicht richtig verlinken. Ich bestelle mir dort schon seit ein paar Jahren das aktuelle Büchlein.


----------



## Norgewahn (11. Mai 2003)

*linkliste*

Hallo Klausi!
Den Link habe ich aus der folgenden Adresse erfahren:
www.leka-camp.no Vielleicht klappt es über diese Adresse.

Gruß Norgewahn


----------



## Kunze (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo Norgewahn!

Geh mal in deinen Beitrag und klicke auf editieren.

Danach entfernst du bei deinem eingestellten Link hinter no den Punkt.

Danach sollte das klappen. :m #h 

PS: Ungefähr so .


----------



## Albatros (12. Mai 2003)

ist bereits erledigt


----------



## Klausi (12. Mai 2003)

Genau so sollte es sein.#h


----------



## Anglertreff Rockenberg (26. August 2003)

*Angelreise Anbieter*

Hallo Angler,

auch ein guter Anbieter :  www.guenters-angelreisen.de 

wir sind schon öfters mit Günter gefahren und wurden bisher noch nicht enttäuscht.
Ein Anbieter dessen Angebote es sich lohnt anzusehen.


Gruß
der 
Fischdieb


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2003)

Ich kann auch noch Denis Angelpage empfehlen...er baut seit einiger Zeit ebenfalls ein Forum auf...


----------



## PASA (14. Oktober 2003)

*Fähre nach Norwegen*

Hallo, Super Auflistung!

ich hab noch einen Link zu einer Norwegenfähre: http://www.kystlink.no
Leider kenne ich die Gesellschaft nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich hatte im August mal ne erfolglose Anfrage nach Erfahrungsberichten gemacht.


----------



## PASA (28. Oktober 2003)

Der Link Colorlinefährbuchungen bringt bei mir "Error 404"?

Ich habe noch einen Link für die Norgefreaks: 
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/
Hier gibt es ein paar günstige Bleigussformen.

Gruß


----------



## Albatros (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo PASA#h

danke für den Tip, hat wohl an einer Umstellung gelegen, Link funzt jetzt wieder. Die Bleigussformen findest Du jetzt unter Versandhandel


----------



## Fischbox (29. Oktober 2003)

Moin Albatros!

Kleine Korrektur bei dem Norge-Reiseanbieter Borks.

Der Link muß heißen www.borks.de. Hast bei Borks das "s" vergessen.

Wer in dieser Liste nix passendes findet ist wahrscheinlich Jäger und nicht Angler.

#6#6Saubere Arbeit!!!#6#6


----------



## Albatros (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi Fischbox#h

Jo haste ja Recht, was wollen mir mit ner Spedition ;+ Vielen Dank, habs gerade geändert#6


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2003)

hallo albatros,

habe eine sehr vielversprechende page zur auflistung aller fjordfähren norwegens gefunden. nebst einer großen datenbank, findet man auf  dieser seite auch eine vollständige übersicht aller fjordfähren.

hier ist die page #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Dezember 2003)

:z :z :z 
Moin Moin , auch aus dem hohen Norden ein ganz großes Lob für die Arbeit . Die Linkliste ist einfach genial .
Danke schön
Michael aus Eutin


----------



## Megarun (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin Albatros...
...habe `mal nach langer Zeit wieder die Linkliste besucht.

Du hast da !20! tote Links `drinn.

Entweder haben sich die URL`s geändert, oder die Seiten sind vom Netz.

Kannst das ja mal bei Gelegenheit checken.

Gruß...


----------



## Pete (28. Dezember 2003)

guter infopool für seewetter hier:
http://www.jever.de/was/seewetter/seewetter_frame.htm

genauso informativ...bsh...hier gibts infos zu verschiedenen küstenabschnitten der ostsee...wind, wellen, wassertemperaturen
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2003)

So, die Linkliste habe ich heute mal komplett neu überarbeitet und aktualisiert. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Albatros, 

&nbsp; 

ich habe auch noch einen ! 

Im VA Bereich eigentlich ganz günstig !


----------



## MA (5. Januar 2004)

Moin,

mir ist nen kleiner Fehler aufgefallen, unter Versandhandel und Hersteller, bei bk-angel.de ist das g vergessen worden, Link funktioniert aber trotzdem, ist ja nichts weltbewegendes, wollt nur kurz Bescheid sagen...

Das wars auch schon von mir..


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2004)

ist doch super, 4 Augen sehen mehr wie 2, danke#6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2004)

Habe hier eine nette Wetterseite gefunden. Zeigt genau den Wind an und das weltweit an. Ist sehr interessant


----------



## skipandi (10. Februar 2004)

http://www.gruendl.de
Hier ein Tip von mir in Sachen Boote , Elektronik , Seekarten , und das zu günstigen Preisen.Ich habe mir dort meinen GPS-Seekartenplotter Und C-Map NT95+ Kartenmodule gekauft.
Sehr umfangreiches Angebot.
Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (10. Februar 2004)

noch ne wetterseite
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/wetternews.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Albatros (14. Februar 2004)

danke Ihr Drei, Links sind drin #6 :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Februar 2004)

Habe schon wieder eine neue Wetterkarte befunden und zwar http://www.wetterklick.de/ . Zeigt sehr schöne Satelittenaufnahmen und Hochdruckgebite und Tiefdruckgebite an. Schaut mal selber


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Februar 2004)

Hier werden die Grundzüge des Wetters erklärt. Selbst für Laien sehr gut erklärt!


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (30. März 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männers... Die Linkliste wird jetzt ständig aktualisiert, also falls ich noch was wichtiges vergessen habe schickt einfach ne PN, oder postet es hier. Weitere gute Links sind jederzeit gerne willkommen
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauortsand (30. März 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Dänische Windvorhersage ist oft schon erschreckend ähnlich zum Wetter was dann auch herscht! 
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark.htm


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. April 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

habe hier ein englischsprachiges Forum gefunden. Der Belly Boat Teil ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## lippfried (30. April 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

hier wäre noch eine adresse: www.spinnerundco.de


----------



## PASA (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo,

der Link zur Sagaline sollte noch mal geändert werden auf http://www.sagaline.dk/ stehen die Preise in deutsch und €

Gruss


----------



## Samyber (8. August 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hy Albatros,

stell doch mal die Seite von Ultimate mit rein !

http://www.ultimatehengelsport.nl/


----------



## underwater (23. September 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hi Albatross,

Super Idee mit der Linkliste!
Habe noch einen für Dich: www.gecko-climbing.de

...dort hab ich meine LED-Stirnlampe her - müsste noch irgendwo die Diskussion hier sein - klasse Laden und freundliche Beratung!

Und falls man wissen will wie das Wetter wird:
http://www.wetteronline.de/ da gibt es aktuelle Satelittenbilder!


----------



## Albatros (24. September 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

danke Jungs, Links sind drin :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Fliegerfischerseite aus England

http://www.fishandfly.co.uk/


----------



## angel-profis (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo,

Dieser Link wurde editiert von Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung. Die Linkliste ist für Tipps von Membern an Member und nicht zur Selbstdarstellung gedacht
 sollte in dieser Liste aber nicht fehlen;-)
Komplettes Profi-Blinker Sortiment vorhanden.

Gruß O.S.


----------



## Tysnes1 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo aus Tysnes,
 ich hätte noch einige Links Norwegen betreffend:

-Fährverbindungen innerhalb Hordalands (rund Bergen): www.hsd.no
-Wörterbuch im Net, u.a. deutsch-norwegisch:
http://odin.dep.no/fkd/norsk/publ/veiledninger/008051-120019/
-Norwegisches Fischereidepartement mit Infos zu anglerrelevanten Themen:
http://www.fiskeridir.no/english/pages/news/index.html
-Arbeiten in Norwegen
http://www.aetat.no/cgi-bin/aetat/imaker?id=106
-Ferienhäuser in Norwegen
http://www.interchalet.com

Vielleicht ist ja was dabei?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. November 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Habe eine Rollenreparaturseite gefunden, auf der fast alle Explosionszeichnungen fast aller hersteller ist

hier


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo Jungs#h

danke für die Links, werde sie am WE einstellen. War leider 14 Tage abwesend, wird aber schnellstens nachgeholt :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Habe hier  eine englische Onlineshop gefunden, der Brandungsbleiformen und Bootsbleiformen und Zubehoer guenstig verkauft. Bei den jetzigen Kurs von £1 = 1,35 Euro solltet ihr zuschlagen


----------



## traktor (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo bin noch neu hier!
Habe einen neuen Angelshop im Netz gefunden. 
***********

lg. traktor


----------



## Albatros (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

@traktor

bisher habe ich es immer so gehalten, Links von Membern mit gutgemeinten Absichten zu verlinken und das soll auch so bleiben. Wenn ich jeden Online Shop eines neuen Members verlinken müsste, dann wäre die Liste unüberschaubar. Ich hoffe Sie haben Verständnis dafür, daß ich nicht gleich beim ersten Posting auf Ihren Shop verweise, fällt unter (Eigenwerbung) und das stand in Ihrer Anmeldung zum AB. Trotzdem wünsche ich Ihnen hier viel Spaß und Freude im Board und herzlich Willkommen bei uns #6


----------



## taildancer (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

hi,
es gibt eine neue hompage von NILS MASTER auf finnisch,deutsch und englisch!!!
www.nilsmaster.fi


----------



## goeddoek (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Moin Albatros  |wavey: 

Suuuuper !

Das ist ja fast eine komplette Sammlung der wichtigsten Links  #6


----------



## hwangelshop (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Eine wirklich sehr schöne Linkliste, nur schade für uns das wir hier nicht vertretten sind ;( Gruß Thomas


----------



## Martin001 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo,ich glaube wir sind auch nicht dabei#c 


Gruß Martin


----------



## Rotauge (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Die Linkliste wird demnächst überarbeitet. Habt ein wenig Geduld.  #h


----------



## Albatros (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

@Martin001 u. hwangelshop

Eure beiden Links sind mit aufgenommen#6


----------



## angeltreff (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Albatros, ich habe mal etwas in Deiner Liste gestöbert:

hechtsprung.tv - dad Dingens is down, kann sicherlich gelöscht werden
http://adrie.netland.nl/adrie/maps/ (Seekarten) ist auch down, diese recht bekannte Seite  wechselt auf Grund der Urheberrechtsverletzungen ständig den Ort - sollte ganz raus
www.maponweb.com ist auch irgendwas - da sieht man nur eine Fehlermeldung ??
www.jever.de Seewetterbericht - toter Link

aufnehmen könntest Du auch "www.kutterpage.de - Übersicht Angelkutter an Nord- und Ostsee"


----------



## Albatros (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo Olaf#h

danke für die Infos, habe alles korrigiert #6


----------



## Riesenblinker (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo Albatros |wavey: 

bestimmt ist doch auch        www.riesenblinker.de        mit dabei, oder ?

Viele Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Albatros (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

nu wohl#6 sorry war ne Woche im Urlaub, daher ein büschn später eingestellt


----------



## Lionhead (3. August 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Dieser Link ist Müll ,da will jemand Geld verdienen.

http://www.sto-stollenwerk.de/

gemeint war wahrscheinlich der Link:

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Cerfat (20. September 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hoffe mal das die noch nicht dabei sind !

http://www.meisterhaft-stippfischen.de/

http://www.angler-hotspot.de/

mfg

Cerfat


----------



## taildancer (24. September 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo,ich hät da auch noch 2 interessante links.
www.goaland.net   allgemeine touriseite über die alandinseln in finnland
www.rapala.com    dazu muß man ja nichts sagen


----------



## Klausi2000 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Moin,

ich hab auch noch ein paar Links:

www.knurris-angeltouren.de ==> Angelguiding, Übernachtungen und Bootsverleih an der Ostsee
www.angelreisen-online.info ==> Annbieter-Reisedatenbank
http://gallery.kairies.de ==> AB-Bildergalerie

Wäre schön, wenn du die mit aufnehmen könntest ... #h

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## TinTin (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

meine Fresse, was für eine arbeit, Hut ab,

da bekommt man ja einen www.amkopf.de |wavey:


----------



## Albatros (9. November 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Moin Leuts#h

alle Links sind eingefügt, vielen Dank #6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. November 2005)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Na, und für die Ostseeangler hab ich auch noch einen :

.... siehe Signatur ...  :m


----------



## PASA (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hier noch der Link zur neuen Fährverbindung nach Norwegen:

http://www.masterferries.com/


----------



## netzeflicker (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn,#6
 aber kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen? ich suche die Firma 
Sänger Angelgerät, mir ist meine neue 2,70m Pilkrute zweimal im oberen Teil gebrochen und ich wollte bei Sänger einmal nach höhren ob man das obere Teil auch nach kaufen kann.
Vielen Dank im Voraus 
clausj@arcor.de


----------



## Andreas 25 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja der helle Wahnsinn,#6
> aber kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen? ich suche die Firma
> Sänger Angelgerät, mir ist meine neue 2,70m Pilkrute zweimal im oberen Teil gebrochen und ich wollte bei Sänger einmal nach höhren ob man das obere Teil auch nach kaufen kann.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> clausj@arcor.de


Findest du unter:
www.saenger-tts.de
info@saenger-tts.com

Sänger Top Tackle Systems
Bodenroder Weg 10 - 14
Postfach 41
35645 Waldsolms 

Telefon : 06085 / 9813-0
Telefax . 06085 / 9813-50


----------



## Hechtfan (7. März 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Ich bin derletzt auch auf eine interessante Seite gestoßen:
http://www.angelkoeder.info vielleicht wollt Ihr die auch mit in diese Liste mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Samyber (29. September 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Bootsführerschein Binnen Fragen:http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/patentinformationen/Fragenkatalog-See.pdf


----------



## coral2 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Echt Spitze!
ich habe schon viele Links getestet - einfach genial!
Unter Shops empfehle ich noch preisdown.de. ist z.Zt. noch nicht viel drin, aber so billig habe ich meine Penn noch nie gesehen! Laut Verkäufer, Laden noch im Aufbau.Mal sehen.
Coral2


----------



## WovenHand (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*



Hechtfan schrieb:


> Ich bin derletzt auch auf eine interessante Seite gestoßen:
> http://www.angelkoeder.info vielleicht wollt Ihr die auch mit in diese Liste mit aufnehmen.



danke für den link. Habe dort letzte Woche bestellt, die Ware kam am sehr schnell. Ist ziemlich preiswert, finde ich.


----------



## Acipenser (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

habe auch etwas beizutragen:
http://www.wrackangeln.de/ (alles übers Wrackangeln und Meeresangeln)
http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/ (Rubrik Angelländer - eine Seite, die noch im Aufbau ist)


----------



## Stefan6 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hier noch nen Link:  http://www.moritz-nord.de/ #h Gehört nicht zu der anderen Moritz-Kette.


----------



## karpfen georg (10. September 2007)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hi..wirklich ne super link liste. ich kann euch aber auch noch nen guten link verraten www.angeljoe.de is ein angel center in berlin und hat nen verdamt guten onlien service also einfach ma rein schauen! ps. sind sehr viel super angebote vorhanden grade für mich als schüler ist das echt top...mfg george


----------



## Matthias_05 (16. Februar 2008)

*strikepro*

hi,
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich suche ne seite wo ich wobbler von

www.strikepro.com.tw

bekommen kann.

Matze|kopfkrat


----------



## coral2 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo Albatros,
ich habe hier auch zwei gute Links:

als Angel-Shop und wenn man bei der Fährüberfahrt sparen möchte

http://www.angelsport-shop24.de/

und

Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz bzw. Hütte mieten:
http://www.reuber-norwegen.de/Fylker/FramesUebernachtungRogalandCamping.html


----------



## admiral1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

folgende Linds (Rubrik Versandhandel & Hersteller) führen zu "Baustellen" oder funktionieren gar nicht mehr:

http://www.angel-profis.de/
http://www.angelzentrum-thuernau.de/
http://www.fishing24.de/
http://www.fun-fishing.de/
http://www.jr-tackle.de/
http://www.mds-fishingworld.de/
http://www.sav-angeln.de/


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. August 2009)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*



Andreas32 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier ein TOP-LINK...ist echt super müsst mal reinschauen.
> 
> editiert
> ...



Schleichwerbung wie?


----------



## bigcalli (20. August 2009)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

weis nicht ob das schon mal gepostet wurde :

http://www.angelurlaub.de/

finde ich als Deutschlandurlauber ganz gut und informativ


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Ich habe hier noch ein paar links zu Shops in den USA.


Alles für den Hecht:
http://www.guideschoiceproshop.com/acatalog/index.html

Für alle Raubfishe:
http://www.thornebros.com/specials.html

http://www.basspro.com/homepage.html

http://www.cabelas.com/

und einer aus Venlo/NL hat auch ein grosse Auswahl.
http://www.fishinn.nl/

Edit: Sehe gerade das BassPro und Cabelas in der Liste schon stehen.
Hab aber noch ein paaar Shops.

http://www.anglermeister.de

http://www.hotspot-angelsport.de/

http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/shop/

Noch ein Hechtexperte mit schweren Ködern
http://www.protacklemuskyshop.com

Und noch einmal Muskybaits im Angebot
http://www.pastikas.com/online-store.html


----------



## grundel01 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Super Info-Seite weiter so.

Hier noch nen Tip aus meiner Gegend(Rems-Murr-Kreis,Ostalbkreis)

angelmarkt-zinsser.de(Tageskarten Rems.....u.a)
:vik:


----------



## MaVo1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Auch ein guter Shop aus Amerika:
www.jandh.com  -> J and H Tackle
Bei gutem Wechselkurs kann man dort günstig Avet Rollen erstehen.


MFG
Marco


----------



## swisstrolling (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

he für liebhaber,
www.perlmutter.ch
für schöne meerforellen
gruss


----------



## swisstrolling (4. März 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

he da noch eine intressante seite www.angelprofi.at gruss


----------



## williwurm (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

geile links  und ein danke   mfg willi


----------



## luger-2006 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

ich weis noch nicht ob der link schon gepostet wurde.Dort gibt es ziemlich günstige Miniwobbler.Ob sie was taugen, wird sich heraustellen.

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=64&sitepro=2

Grüße


----------



## pikie (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Hallo im Forum.

Kenn jemand hier den Internetshop angelkoeder.info und hat vielleicht irgendwelche Erfahrung damit? Die Preise für Spinner sind da wirklich unschlagbar.

Ich würde dort gerne bestellen, aber die angegebene Telefonnummer existiert nicht und auf e-mails habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich stelle die Frage hier, weil es auf dieser Seite einen Link zum Anglerboard gibt.


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Habe noch einige Shops aus USA die euch nicht vorenthalten will.

http://www.fishermanswarehouse.com

http://www.fishermanschoiceproshop.com

http://www.outdoorproshop.com

http://www.japantackle.com

http://www.histackleboxshop.com

http://www.extremelures.com

http://www.simmonssportinggoods.net

http://www.tackleexperts.com

http://www.gloomis.us
Hier gab es die Daiwa Sol für 129$ |uhoh: habe ich aber verpennt. :c#q


----------



## sunshine1 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Das Big Game Board fehlt natürlich auch noch, gerade wegen der mittlerweile großen Wissensdatenbank www.big-game-board.info


----------



## cluemenati (22. September 2010)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Kann mir einer bitte einen guten Shop aus Kanada nennen?


----------



## hayesgalore (14. April 2014)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Falls Österreicher dabei sind, wäre noch nordfishing77 zu empfehlen. Zumindest gibt es dort immer Angebote und der Kundenservice war nett.

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass so viele Shops aus Norwegen auf der Liste sind :?


----------



## Jonas82 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Linkliste neu überarbeitet*

Wie wärs denn noch mit www.angel-berger.de . Bin gerade über einen anderen Thread hier gelandet. Hab die Liste überflogen (Super Sachen dabei) aber dieser Shop noch nicht. Habe dort schon öfters gekauft und war immer zufrieden.


----------

